# Diamondback Anyone?



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I certainly dont have the cha-ching to own any super high end bikes, but I am proud of this old beauty. I am hoping somebody can help me pin down the year model. This Diamondback Apex was my uncle's which he gave to me some years back. I do believe it is a 1988 or 1989, but I really wish I knew exactly. I tried calling Diamondback, which is now owned by Derby Bicycle (Raleigh) and they didnt seem to be much help. My uncle cant remember when he got it either. Anyway, hopefully the color would be a dead giveaway. I can say it is equipped with Deore derailleurs and shifters. The U-brake might help in determining the date too. Biopace was used for a few years, so I know that wont pin it down exactly. Anyway, I am halfway showing this off and halfway asking for help. Thanks.


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like an '88 to me! 

Bought my DB Ascent EX that year, same color/components/Ubrakes, etc.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Ya, either 87 or 88. That stem looks older though.......


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

Same POS stem that came wit my '88...



Fillet-brazed said:


> Ya, either 87 or 88. That stem looks older though.......


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, I am not a big fan of that stem myself, you cant raise it but maybe 3/4" or so. I ordered a forged aluminum hi-rise stem which looks a lot like a nitto mtb stem to get those bars up to an acceptable level. It sure was a pain finding a stem with a built in brake hanger.


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*i think mine is older...*

anyone with any idea how old this one is? and what it might be worth? anything? thanks


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

iattackthedarkness said:


> anyone with any idea how old this one is? and what it might be worth? anything? thanks


It's an '83 (or '84). I have that exact frame. I bought it more than a year ago for about $100 and started building it up. The project has kind of stalled. The Ridge Runner was Diamond Back's first MTB.

The serial number on mine has a "3" as the second digit, which may be the last digit of the year. The rear end is set up ot use a Suntour Superbe Tech rear derailler (no looping cable housing), which was short lived component.

My partial bike:


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*thanks for the info*

i will have to check the serial number to see which year it is...so is there any collector value, or is it just a neat peice of history?


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*thanks again...*

for the info. I have it at the shop i work at, mostly just as a conversation piece and to use as a model to show how far mtb's have come. i knew it was a first generation mtb, but was never really sure of the exact year. you wouldn't happen to know if the seatpost is original, would you?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'd doubt the bike had a lot of value currently - it might be worth a couple of hundred dollars if you found the right buyer. It was one of the "first wave" of Japanese MTBs to be made - Specialized and Univega started it, and Diamond Back was not far behind.

I think that the frame is a little more interesting than the Stumpjumpers of the time. The lugs are nicer than most mountain bikes and the "decals" are all hand painted. I don't think that there is a huge market for old MTBs, and less of a market for old Diamond Back (incidently they became Diamondback very quickly).


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Ive got a great picture in an old Motocross Action magazine of David Bailey (motocross superstar from the mid 80s) catching some pretty big air on one of those old DB Ridge Runners. No helmet, just a cycling cap and running shoes! I'll have to post it here one of these days. It was an early article on cross training on MTBs for motocross racers. Kinda cool. I got rid of all my old motorcycle magazines but kept just a few that have MTB stuff in them.

I think the Ridge Runners were pretty nice old bikes. Definitly gave the Stumpjumper a run for the money. 

On a somewhat related note, I remember reading or hearing somewhere that when Tom Sinyard ordered a Ritchey from Tom and Gary for the purpose of having it duplicated in Japan for Specialized, Ritchey sold him a bike with really slack angles so that Specialized's first bikes would ride weird........Has anybody else read or heard that?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

iattackthedarkness said:


> for the info. I have it at the shop i work at, mostly just as a conversation piece and to use as a model to show how far mtb's have come. i knew it was a first generation mtb, but was never really sure of the exact year. you wouldn't happen to know if the seatpost is original, would you?


It's hard to say. That post is from the '80s, but whether it came on that bike or not, is a tough call. Often the date of manufactuer appears on the seatpost (near the bottom of the post). You may mant to check to see if it is dated, and if it is it can help you determin if it "might" be original.

Also, you can read more about the bike here: http://www.davethebike.com/
Click on "Bikes" on the left hand side. This guy has a write up on his Ridge Runner.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Funny Coincidence after you posted that bike pic...*



iattackthedarkness said:


> anyone with any idea how old this one is? and what it might be worth? anything? thanks


Thats interesting that you posted that picture. Its a really nice bike by the way. The very next day after I saw your post, I was driving to the bike shop (now don't give me a hard time for driving because that shop is 35 miles from where I live) and I saw that very same bike. I almost tried to see if the guy wanted to sell the bike. What is weird is that this sort of thing has been happening a lot lately, like hearing the song with my girlfriend's namesake the day after we had talked about the song. Whats really funny is that the shop I was on my way to was where I spotted not one, but two identical bikes like I had recently sold on ebay, both of which aren't ones you see too often. (WOW, what a run-on sentence that was, lol).


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*how odd...*

I'll sell you mine if you want one that bad. i have too many bikes anyways. wife wants me to lose a couple.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn, just what I need is another bike, lol. I too have too many bikes.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

An Apex was my first real 26" bike...loved it. Mine was around the same vintage but was like a sea green with suntour parts...but the frame looks amolst identicle...anyone know the year? It was on the cover of mountain bike action, way back when it was the only color mag out there....the wrecking crew...lol.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*87 DBs*

Back when I was in High School my parents bought everyone mountain bikes. My Brother, dad and I got '87 Ascent EX's (2 yellows and a green) and my mom picked up an '87 Mongoose ATB (chrome). I posted a photo of my dads in another thread from a guy who had his '90's Ascent stolen. They were great bikes at the time -- heavy though! I think I'll be picking up my dads this summer -- I don't think his has 100 miles on it. I have set him up with new tires and cables every five years or so, but everything else is original.


----------



## mike kennedy (Jul 1, 2004)

*looking for 1" head set suspension for older Diamond Backs*

I've been searching for some of the older 1" suspension forks to replace the old Marzocchi
set that was stock on the bike when purchased. these are oil/air types. anybody know what my best options are for a new fork?


----------



## sykerocker (May 11, 2009)

While we're on the subject . . . . . my latest bit of dumpster diving:










Found this yesterday at the county dropoff center for the dump along with a 80's Schwinn Excel roadie. Already have it apart, and it's in nicer condition than what the picture would lead you to believe. The components are Shimano Mountain LX and while it got some serious use sometime in it's history, it was obviously taken care of . . . . . . back then. Unfortunately, it was stored in a less than dry location for a long while, so I've got a bit of cleaning to do.

My big question is: Does anyone have a guess as to what year it is? The serial number is F9011438, and there also 3A 013 stamped in larger numbers across the center of the bottom bracket (under the cable guide). Also, it's seven speed SIS, would we be talking freewheel or cassette. I'll probably just throw a set of my modern wheels under it for the moment to test it out, but would like to do period correct, if not exact, wheels eventually.

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I swear if there's ever an apocalypse, anyone left will be riding on Diamond Backs with DX like that one. What they lack elsewhere, they make up for in staying power.

-Schmitty-


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

wow. keep em coming!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Not as old as the other bikes posted, but this 1995 Axis TT Pro is my daily driver.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome, reviving a 5 year old thread. Kinda funny that I looked at this thread a couple weeks ago when I searched the forum for all the threads I ever started since I joined (or rejoined since MTBR forums were reformatted in early 2004 and you had to sign back up). I can't believe how dumb I sound when I read my own posts. For example, I used "LOL" which gets on my nerves now.

Keep em coming. This was that original DB thread, even though an "official" thread was started much later than mine. I will have to repost that old orange Apex in its current state. Most will laugh, but it is serving out it's retirement peacefully in my parent's garage doing duty as an "old man cruiser."


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

For *sykerocker*, that Ascent Ex could be be 1988 or '89. From memory the straight blade forks were specified for the '89 or 90 Apex. I can't remember when Mountain LX became Deore LX but I think Mountain LX was before. Check MOMBAT off First Flight Bikes' web site. That has a Shimano component timeline. I think *sandmangts'* 1988 Mountain Klein in another thread is equipped with Mountain LX.

The other reason why I think it's an '88-89 bike is the Biopace crankset. It was the _thing_ to have in those years and died quite quickly afterwards with a reversion to round rings on the medium to high end component groups after 1990.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

I say your Ascent EX is a '89 or '90 model also,because of those straight forks. Mine must be a '91 or '92.


----------

